# Interest in Audio System Twister amp group buy?



## Matty54 (Aug 7, 2005)

After I posted that I had some contacts at a dealer that sells these amps, I got a flood of PM's asking for more info.

I was at the dealer today and I talked to my friend about doing a group purchase, and he said he was open to it. Obviously has to be checked off by management, but that's no issue. He wanted an idea on interest however, so that's why I'm here.

All I can tell you about the amps is that they sound awesome, fan noise isn't an issue, tiny footprint, seem to do rated power, and do a good job of rejecting noise (As witnessed by the fact that their on a board with a very noisy power supply which ruins the Coustic stuff, but is no issue with these).

So..If you're at all interested at this point (Without knowing prices, but let's just say cheap), just post the letter A, a comma, maybe some parenthesis. Anything so I have a count of people with interest to give them, then I can go back and get some prices for you guys.

Since I'm selling my car and riding the bus to university, I'm not gaining anything with this. Maybe I can just get all of your addresses to if I'm ever drifting through your part of town I can get a free hotel stay. That would do.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Please consider me interested.

A, ()


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Im interested, need to know what they spec out and look like though

link?


----------



## VisionxOrb (Feb 27, 2006)

if theres a 4 channel im interested

A()


----------



## Matty54 (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok, so you guys have all the info you need, here are the models and their specs.

F4 600










RMS Stereo power @4ohm Watt 145 x4 
RMS Stereo power @2ohm Watt 230 x4 
Dynamic Stereo power @2ohm Watt 320 x4 
RMS Mono bridged power @4ohm Watt 460 x2 

F4 260










RMS Stereo power @4ohm Watt 60 x4 
RMS Stereo power @2ohm Watt 95 x4 
Dynamic Stereo power @2ohm Watt 125 x4 
RMS Mono bridged power @4ohm Watt 190 x2 

F6 380










RMS Stereo power @4ohm Watt 60 x6 
RMS Stereo power @2ohm Watt 80 x6 
Dynamic Stereo power @2ohm Watt 110 x6 
RMS Mono bridged power @4ohm Watt 160 x3 

F2 500










RMS Stereo power @4ohm Watt 230 x2 
RMS Stereo power @2ohm Watt 390 x2 
Dynamic Stereo power @2ohm Watt 475 x2 
RMS Mono bridged power @4ohm Watt 800 x1 
RMS Mono bridged power @2ohm* Watt 1250 x1 

F2 300










RMS Stereo power @4ohm Watt 150 x2 
RMS Stereo power @2ohm Watt 240 x2 
Dynamic Stereo power @2ohm Watt 320 x2 
RMS Mono bridged power @4ohm Watt 500 x1 
RMS Mono bridged power @2ohm* Watt 780 x1 

F2 190










RMS Stereo power @4ohm Watt 100 x2 
RMS Stereo power @2ohm Watt 155 x2 
Dynamic Stereo power @2ohm Watt 200 x2 
RMS Mono bridged power @4ohm Watt 320 x1 
RMS Mono bridged power @2ohm* Watt 520 x1 

F2 130










RMS Stereo power @4ohm Watt 65 x2 
RMS Stereo power @2ohm Watt 110 x2 
Dynamic Stereo power @2ohm Watt 128 x2 
RMS Mono bridged power @4ohm Watt 220 x1 
RMS Mono bridged power @2ohm* Watt 350 x1 

F4 380










RMS Stereo power @4ohm Watt 95 x4 
RMS Stereo power @2ohm Watt 145 x4 
Dynamic Stereo power @2ohm Watt 195 x4 
RMS Mono bridged power @4ohm Watt 290 x2 

http://www.steg.it for more info.

In person, these amps are very nice.


----------



## Matty54 (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL! And guys, the 'letter A, comma, maybe some parenthesis" was a joke! I just meant you don't have to write a long post with definite confirmation. I just need a head count so I can go back to my old shop and see what kind of prices they'd be ok with.


----------



## DuffMan (Sep 11, 2006)

interested


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Matty54 said:


> LOL! And guys, the 'letter A, comma, maybe some parenthesis" was a joke! I just meant you don't have to write a long post with definite confirmation. I just need a head count so I can go back to my old shop and see what kind of prices they'd be ok with.


So was my including the letter A, comma, and parenthesis (in fact, I went back and added it in after the fact).


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Like how cheap-price range?


----------



## Matty54 (Aug 7, 2005)

Like...Audison quality at less-than-eBay Boston GT series amps prices? I really don't know, I think the more people that get in, the lower the prices will get.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Any chance of getting that PM-4 Parametric EQ for cheap? I might like to play with one of those.


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

A, ()


----------



## Dalius (Aug 22, 2006)

interested


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

I am in, I would be looking for:

Qty 1 - F4 600
Qty 2 - F2 500

Let me know what kind of pricing and how long for shipping...


----------



## kripsak (Mar 3, 2006)

(1) F4 600


----------



## iceman_ca (Aug 7, 2005)

count me in if the prces are good


----------



## contempter (Jun 1, 2006)

1 F2 190


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Interested in prices for:

F2 500
F2 190


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Same here.
1) F4-600
1) F2-500


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

Group buys are better with a known product. Send an amp to either dingaling or myself for testing.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

maybe if the prices are right im in,


----------



## Matty54 (Aug 7, 2005)

Thor: I'm not gaining anything by doing this. I just had a bunch of people interested in them in the other thread about them, and since it seems like this is one of the only dealers in existance, I'm just giving a helping hand.

I can't exactly go buy one, pay the shipping and what not if I wasn't potentially making a profit at the end. That's just bad business 

Now, if someone wants to be the guinea pig and buy one and one only, then I could find out about a one time deal.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I am interested!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i'm interested maybe. a friend is looking to put together a system...let us know wassup.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Thoraudio said:


> Group buys are better with a known product. Send an amp to either dingaling or myself for testing.


great idea as well....


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> great idea as well....


X2


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i also may be up for doing a test on one on the bench depends on price


----------



## avaxis (May 23, 2006)

here are some guts on the Audio System amp
http://home.arcor.de/stempsy/Klein-Onlinebilder/

maybe someone can do an analysis on the amp based on the PCB layout? my friend has the exact same amp as the pics above, if more pics are required to examine the PCB, let me know. 

and someone is bold enough to make a statement like this.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

that first link isnt working for me


----------



## avaxis (May 23, 2006)

its not? nevermind. more amp porn here.

F2-120 
F2-280
F2-300 
F2-450 
F2-500 
F4-380 
F5-560


----------



## VisionxOrb (Feb 27, 2006)

for some reason that logo reminds me of the boxes of one of those "white van" speaker scams that were running around LA few years back.

New a guy that bought a pair lol, I just had to take them apart to see there crappy insides


----------



## Relax (Apr 24, 2006)

I am interested- would be looking at getting:
(1) F4 260
(1) F2 300

If prices are right of course


----------



## vageta (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Am I crazy, or do those look awfully similar to the old Zap Ref amps internally?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

aaaah.... so the fad has hit the US.. heheheheh


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

chadillac3 said:


> Am I crazy, or do those look awfully similar to the old Zap Ref amps internally?


It is because zapco's are outsourced. Some guy at Tru told me...hehehe.   A shop owner in my country also used Zapco as a selling point...saying that it is similar to the iforce amps(perhaps the first gen iforce)...but from the looks of it, it is more similar to the reference amps.


----------



## VisionxOrb (Feb 27, 2006)

so uhh howbout those prices?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

prices please??


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

zfactor said:


> prices please??


+2


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

+55,000


----------



## Matty54 (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll give the shop a call today. I'll hopefully have prices come monday.

What I might do is turn this over to a rep from the shop. I'll try convincing them to send an amp off for testing.

We'll see what happens then!


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

I know of a hadfull of others (not members of this forum) who have told me they would be interested. Once we know pricing, the numbers may grow.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Matty54 said:


> I'll give the shop a call today. I'll hopefully have prices come monday.
> 
> What I might do is turn this over to a rep from the shop. I'll try convincing them to send an amp off for testing.
> 
> We'll see what happens then!


great idea i would like some feedback and pricing


----------



## Matty54 (Aug 7, 2005)

Just spoke to a friend of mine from the shop. *Should* have more info on tuesday.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

The small footprint is exactly what I need. And I'm guessing that those are fan grills on the top (perfect for mounting under my front seats). But how "solid" are these amplifiers? I'm looking for something that is built like a tank... ESX, Linear, Lunar, Autotek BTS... SQ would just be topping.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm in Australia and actually run two Audiosystem F2>500, and I can tell you these are good amps, great SQ plenty of power and no noise issues I had one of mine bridged at 2 ohm and it didnt really have any heating issues, though I wouldnt call them tough as in Linear, old skool Orion type of tough but they will take a bit of punishment. Oh mine are currently running DLS UR36's up front and an IDQ 15". My only complaint is the bigger ones are quite long and it can be a tad hard to find room in a small hatch big enough to fit the length. Oh the big ones are strappable aswell and they are all cea 2006 complient now. Here's a link so you can check all the specs, remember the dimensions are in milimeters 25.4mm to the inch I think. 

http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4/easysite/audio_system.asp

Luke

p.s. I'll post some pics of my install in the Install section tonight when I get home.


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

Luke352 said:


> Hey guys, I'm in Australia and actually run two Audiosystem F2>500, and I can tell you these are good amps, great SQ plenty of power and no noise issues I had one of mine bridged at 2 ohm and it didnt really have any heating issues, though I wouldnt call them tough as in Linear, old skool Orion type of tough but they will take a bit of punishment. Oh mine are currently running DLS UR36's up front and an IDQ 15". My only complaint is the bigger ones are quite long and it can be a tad hard to find room in a small hatch big enough to fit the length. Oh the big ones are strappable aswell and they are all cea 2006 complient now. Here's a link so you can check all the specs, remember the dimensions are in milimeters 25.4mm to the inch I think.
> 
> http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4/easysi...udio_system.asp
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback - BTW it looks like your link got truncated.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Link fixed

http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4/easysite/audio_system.asp

Luke


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

The install as I promised earlier

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=61151#post61151

Luke


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

i'd like to probe the cost of a F2 190. If a deal I've been approaching falls through I'm definitely game if the pprice is right.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

If the f2 190 turns out to be not much over $200, I'm in for one.

If that comment sounds stupid, please forgive me as I have no idea on the price of these things. I was about to buy a Eclipse XA1000 though and this amp seems to be a little better and have better SQ.

Edit: Looks to be more like $300 probably?


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

well he did say lower than Boston prices on ebay.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

02bluesuperroo said:


> this amp seems to be a little better and have better SQ.


how were you able to determine that?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Thoraudio said:


> how were you able to determine that?


Because a magic genie told me.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

It is Tuesday. Tuesday is group pricing "prices" day, isn't it???

Your audience anxiously awaits pricing.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Because a magic genie told me.



glad you cleared that up.


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

Matty54 said:


> Just spoke to a friend of mine from the shop. *Should* have more info on tuesday.


Well, it's tuesday!!

Keep us posted


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys I think you will find the prices pretty good as over here in Aus I can get the F2>190 for $350 usd the F2>500 for $540 usd and the F4>600 for $690. So I imagine your group buy prices will be better then that.


----------



## crash813 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thoraudio said:


> how were you able to determine that?


Because its the forum bonner and the website had tons of info on it!


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

crash813 said:


> Because its the forum bonner and the website had tons of info on it!


I'm just not seeing it....

If they were on close-out at Next or Aura like prices, yeah, I'd see a reason to jump in... but at the prices being thrown around... eh.


----------



## crash813 (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm with you Thor. Poor website that neither really shows or tells us anything except what the thing looks like. I question there design layout. And some passing comment that says its from the same company that makes Focal amps. A grouup buy from a local b&m that has them on the same board as coustic amps!  

Give me a 4 channel for under a hundred and I'll try one out. But so far, just throwing out this out there and mentioning it in the same breath as other highly regarded amps I think is a little premature. 

But I guess I'm like everyone else....lets see some pricing.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

And unless I'm crazy, a B&M is going to be offering this group buy...and their ideas of a "deal" differ a LOT from what we expect online.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually guys if you click on the banner it takes you through to the main site, and remember these amps are made in Italy and come from the designer/manufacturer of Steg amps.


http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4...ello=2&Marchio=Audiosystem&Gamma=Twister&pg=1

http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4/easysite/scheda3.asp?livello=3&Marchio=Audiosystem&Gamma=Twister&Modello=F4>600&pg=1

http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4/easysite/scheda3.asp?livello=3&Marchio=Audiosystem&Gamma=Twister&Modello=F4>260&pg=1

http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4/easysite/scheda3.asp?livello=3&Marchio=Audiosystem&Gamma=Twister&Modello=F6>380&pg=1

http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4/easysite/scheda3.asp?livello=3&Marchio=Audiosystem&Gamma=Twister&Modello=F2>500&pg=1

http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4/easysite/scheda3.asp?livello=3&Marchio=Audiosystem&Gamma=Twister&Modello=F2>300&pg=1

http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4/easysite/scheda3.asp?livello=3&Marchio=Audiosystem&Gamma=Twister&Modello=F2>190&pg=1

http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4/easysite/scheda3.asp?livello=3&Marchio=Audiosystem&Gamma=Twister&Modello=F2>130&pg=1

http://service.winnet.it/Gttrading4/easysite/scheda3.asp?livello=3&Marchio=Audiosystem&Gamma=Twister&Modello=F4>380&pg=1


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Thoraudio said:


> I'm just not seeing it....
> 
> If they were on close-out at Next or Aura like prices, yeah, I'd see a reason to jump in... but at the prices being thrown around... eh.


I seriously doubt it. I know how much they cost in my country. They are much more expensive than what you guys think as cheap. I think it is priced similar to the RF Punch series amps or Kicker amps in full retail prices. I don't know what kind of pricing Matty has to offer though.


----------



## crash813 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, I think quotes like the following set the bar pretty high for these:

"Like...Audison quality at less-than-eBay Boston GT series amps prices?"

Also, how do you know they are the same designer/manufacturer as Steg amps? I see them on the same crappy GTTrading page and the audiosystem-america.com page sure doesn't have anything. I'm not sure where everyone is making the connection of their high quality for these links.


----------



## crash813 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nevermind....I figured it out. I guess GT Trading is like the Italian version of DEI.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres a overview of a German test report.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

Luke352 said:


> Heres a overview of a German test report.


It's position under a Crunch amp isn't the most encouraging thing  


Not saying these are bad amps, but the board shots show nothing special, and they are an unknown quantity over here.

At the $100 I paid for my Next 5.500, it was worth taking a chance. It's not an Audison amp as was claimed early on (it may not even be European).... but it's well worth $100. 

That's hard to say about a $350 100 w x 2 amp....


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Yup. I don't find anything special on it either. They are pretty much a hyped up brand in my country. The selling point of this amp is that they are made in Italy...that's what my local distributor says but I have doubts. Some will automatically link them to the warm Italian sound for being made in Italy...but they sound thin to me as compared to Sinfoni, Audison vr, or Steg Qmos.


----------



## Matty54 (Aug 7, 2005)

I wasn't able to get in touch with my friend yesterday, so right now, about all I can do is send a link to this to him and they can go from there.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Any update?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

so whatever happened to the prices??????? I want a 6 channel!!!


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

bobditts said:


> so whatever happened to the prices??????? I want a 6 channel!!!


I can check with the local dealer but I'd expect the 6 channel to be in the $500-$600 range.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

So is this dead then??


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

seems like it


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

If anyone really wants one I can get them from the local dealer.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

can you list some prices I could use some for up coming installs.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

I'll try to get some prices. I know that the F4 380 retails for about $400 but I'll see what I can get them for.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

are the prices in USD?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

bobditts said:


> are the prices in USD?


Yes


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

ca90ss said:


> If anyone really wants one I can get them from the local dealer.


Price including shipping to 55426 on the F2>300 please.


----------



## ric (Jan 30, 2009)

any update on the prices? is this thread already dead?


----------



## w00tah (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks like death, but price of an F2 500 would be nice.



Kef


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

ric said:


> any update on the prices? is this thread already dead?


This thread has been dead for over 2 years.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

:laugh::laugh: dead.


----------



## ric (Jan 30, 2009)

hahaha! my bad...


----------



## Barnie (Jun 2, 2008)

still great amps though, were great back then and great now, even better now considering whats available


----------



## King Krab (Aug 19, 2010)

raised from the dead!!!!!


group buy!!!!!!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

If only they still made them...


----------



## King Krab (Aug 19, 2010)

jcollin76 said:


> If only they still made them...



huh? they still have a website up. down companies dont keep their websites.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

King Krab said:


> huh? they still have a website up. down companies dont keep their websites.


Yes, audio systems is still going, under new management I think, But they don't make The Twisters any more. That's what I ment.


----------



## King Krab (Aug 19, 2010)

jcollin76 said:


> Yes, audio systems is still going, under new management I think, But they don't make The Twisters any more. That's what I ment.


so the rest of their stuff is crap... twister was only good?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

That I can't say. My guess would be they are good. I used a couple Twisters, and liked them very much. I haven't tried any of their other lines.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

AudioSystem M-Line is really the only thing going forward from here. Gladen Audio is replacing the x-ion line in the US. I'm a dealer for both, and they're great amps. If you want one bad enough just pay attention to the classifieds here...they pop up for sale.


----------



## El-Akeem (Feb 29, 2008)

The original Audio System amps are from Italy and recently came back to life again: GT trading


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

El-Akeem said:


> The original Audio System amps are from Italy and recently came back to life again: GT trading


Interesting


----------

